# Idea for a NEW round



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

OK tourney shooters, what do you think & would you participate in such a competition?? Thanks I hope it loads.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> SO this is a proposed NEW ROUND. Please give me another survey feedback as I AM going to approach a couple clubs in my state (Iowa) to do this. Either put on the shoot or try & arrange to put it on , myself on a NFAA approved outdoor range. Long read & ANY feedback will be appreceiated. Three modified scoring for 3 different targets to "hopefully" be fun for newbie AND expert alike. No fans or walk-ups
> 1-10 NFAA Field targets scored Bull 5, white ring 4-3 & black ring 2-1. THREE arrows at each of the following
> 1-Bunny shot all at the longest position & the bunnie face (3 arrows).
> 2-12" face @ 15, 20, 25 & 30 yds (4 targets=12 arrows)
> ...


 Sounds similar to something I was dreaming up years ago to try and get more bow hunters to shoot a tournament. Looks like a fun day to me.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks. I just feel we need something to cater to both paper, 3-D & hunters + the top shooter & the everyday back yarder. For me I would shoot Field all the time with a 900 round thrown in over 3-D but that's just me.. I love the bowhunting part the most of course.. Thanks


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

It's hard to attract bow hunters to a shoot. I know I tried back in the early 2000's. People just don't seem to want to shoot in front of other people. Our most successful shoots up here, in terms of getting bow hunters out to try it, are marked yardage Redding style 3D shoots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I would do marked yardages, just odd on the animal & 3-Ds.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

One of our clubs in Washington State does something like this. 

Skookum Archers in Puyallup put son the Northwest All-Stars shoot in August which they advertise as "A unique mix of all the walk-thru archery styles – Field, Hunter, NFAA Animal, 3D, Safari and a surprise or two"

I guess they had a good turnout for it. They've got three or four 14-target ranges, so plenty of room to set out a good course.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

wa-prez said:


> One of our clubs in Washington State does something like this.
> 
> Skookum Archers in Puyallup put son the Northwest All-Stars shoot in August which they advertise as "A unique mix of all the walk-thru archery styles – Field, Hunter, NFAA Animal, 3D, Safari and a surprise or two"
> 
> I guess they had a good turnout for it. They've got three or four 14-target ranges, so plenty of room to set out a good course.


Most archery fun I've ever had.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

wa-prez said:


> One of our clubs in Washington State does something like this.
> 
> Skookum Archers in Puyallup put son the Northwest All-Stars shoot in August which they advertise as "A unique mix of all the walk-thru archery styles – Field, Hunter, NFAA Animal, 3D, Safari and a surprise or two"
> 
> I guess they had a good turnout for it. They've got three or four 14-target ranges, so plenty of room to set out a good course.


That sounds like a hoot. Might just be worth cashing in some airline miles next year and checking it out


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for that information. I'm bound & determined to try & do this in my area if at all possible. I would love to find a spot I could set it up myself but I do have a couple centrally located clubs with the ranges to do such a shoot. We will see.. Thanks again.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

30 arrows is too few. I have advocated for the NFAA Outdoor 300 round. Which is 4 arrows at 15 targets 65 yard maximum. A round which used to be popular in Pennsylvania in the fall was half a field round and half animal round.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tom1953. Total arrows for a day would be (60) 30 on the field (3x10), 10 on the 3-D (1x10) & 20 on the NFAA animal. (2x10) 60 total. In 1970 the outdoor 300 PAA round was shot in place of the Hunter Rounds for the Great Lakes Sectionals held in Lake Geneva, Ws.. They did this as they didn't have the hunter faces.. I remember because I won my division & had a 295 on the outdoor 300. I had a 295 with a 70" American Archery Pro Supreme recurve, 42#s.. I had an awesome 2 days of shooting but then that was in my hay days of competition.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

in the bowhunter class allow a one pin slider adjustment sight but no optics or what ever pins a person wants,alot of hunters hunt with a slider single pin sight. allow 23 size shaft maybe smaller only in bowhunter class.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> in the bowhunter class allow a one pin slider adjustment sight but no optics or what ever pins a person wants,alot of hunters hunt with a slider single pin sight. allow 23 size shaft maybe smaller only in bowhunter class.


Pete, when will everyone understand that bowhunter class has nothing to do with hunting . It is just another division for target shooting


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

then don`t use the true name bowhunter as a division class call it the short stabilizer class or something else. I have never understood why there is a so called bowhunter class with target type rules? why not just lump all release sight archers in the free style class,many of us think bowhunter is a silly class, some of the reasons: 12 inch stabilizer or you have to have only a certain numbers of pins or don`t move you sight once you start scoring.the only reason there is this class is because most who shoot this class can`t compete in the free style class , they kinda want to be called a bowhunter and all clubs do make more money doing two classes too. this class upsets many real bowhunters when they do try to compete and are told you can`t do this or this and that`s not legal, it confuss`s these true bowhunters and they just quit competing ,then you have now lost a bunch more archery members. what need`s to be done is find a positive solution and get these true bowhunters back in archery more, but i will bet i will just see more negative posts about how wrong my post is,that`s alright too,its hunting season for us true bowhunter`s !


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Pete53 said:


> then don`t use the true name bowhunter as a division class call it the short stabilizer class or something else. I have never understood why there is a so called bowhunter class with target type rules? why not just lump all release sight archers in the free style class,many of us think bowhunter is a silly class, some of the reasons: 12 inch stabilizer or you have to have only a certain numbers of pins or don`t move you sight once you start scoring.the only reason there is this class is because most who shoot this class can`t compete in the free style class , they kinda want to be called a bowhunter and all clubs do make more money doing two classes too. this class upsets many real bowhunters when they do try to compete and are told you can`t do this or this and that`s not legal, it confuss`s these true bowhunters and they just quit competing ,then you have now lost a bunch more archery members. what need`s to be done is find a positive solution and get these true bowhunters back in archery more, but i will bet i will just see more negative posts about how wrong my post is,that`s alright too,its hunting season for us true bowhunter`s !


Pete it's just the rules of the game if you want to play. Why do we need to rename something for you when it's been this way since time. If you don't want to play, Thats ok. Now the rules.Rules are everywhere. No matter what you do.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> then don`t use the true name bowhunter as a division class call it the short stabilizer class or something else. I have never understood why there is a so called bowhunter class with target type rules? why not just lump all release sight archers in the free style class,many of us think bowhunter is a silly class, some of the reasons: 12 inch stabilizer or you have to have only a certain numbers of pins or don`t move you sight once you start scoring.the only reason there is this class is because most who shoot this class can`t compete in the free style class , they kinda want to be called a bowhunter and all clubs do make more money doing two classes too. this class upsets many real bowhunters when they do try to compete and are told you can`t do this or this and that`s not legal, it confuss`s these true bowhunters and they just quit competing ,then you have now lost a bunch more archery members. what need`s to be done is find a positive solution and get these true bowhunters back in archery more, but i will bet i will just see more negative posts about how wrong my post is,that`s alright too,its hunting season for us true bowhunter`s !


pete, the reason was that the NFAA called it BH is they thought that by doing that the actual BH would come & join the NFAA because they would have some recognition . it didn't happen . Most actual BH don't join very many things unless it has to do with Hunting. Most could care less about spot shooting. To bad they don't realize that getting good at spots makes them a better hunter.. By the way, it used to be called heavy tackle . Only requierment was 125 grain tip. Look how far the it has become *******ized


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Pete53 said:


> then don`t use the true name bowhunter as a division class call it the short stabilizer class or something else. I have never understood why there is a so called bowhunter class with target type rules? why not just lump all release sight archers in the free style class,many of us think bowhunter is a silly class, some of the reasons: 12 inch stabilizer or you have to have only a certain numbers of pins or don`t move you sight once you start scoring.the only reason there is this class is because most who shoot this class can`t compete in the free style class , they kinda want to be called a bowhunter and all clubs do make more money doing two classes too. this class upsets many real bowhunters when they do try to compete and are told you can`t do this or this and that`s not legal, it confuss`s these true bowhunters and they just quit competing ,then you have now lost a bunch more archery members. what need`s to be done is find a positive solution and get these true bowhunters back in archery more, but i will bet i will just see more negative posts about how wrong my post is,that`s alright too,its hunting season for us true bowhunter`s !


The simple truth is people like you hate it when a guy shooting pins with no magnification and a short stabilizer kick your butt.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> The simple truth is people like you hate it when a guy shooting pins with no magnification and a short stabilizer kick your butt.


 really think so ?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Pete53 said:


> really think so ?


Anyone who reads what you wrote would think so. 

Whether by intent or by chance, you always come across as contemptuous of anyone who doesn't shoot the way you do.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

brtesite said:


> pete, the reason was that the NFAA called it BH is they thought that by doing that the actual BH would come & join the NFAA because they would have some recognition . it didn't happen . Most actual BH don't join very many things unless it has to do with Hunting. Most could care less about spot shooting. To bad they don't realize that getting good at spots makes them a better hunter.. By the way, it used to be called heavy tackle . Only requierment was 125 grain tip. Look how far the it has become *******ized


I do remember it was called heavy tackle instead of bowhunter and 125 grain tip had to be used,and maybe now another change by allowing a slider pin sight may bring in more bowhunter members ? a lot of archers have asked me why its called bowhunters and then they see what rules they have to follow and quit, so because I see a need for some type of change it gets negative but at least I got a few target archers attention . so for the negative posts who thought the name bowhunter was always the name> wrong! heavy tackle was the original name maybe change it back ?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Compound, recurve, barebow. That's all the classes you ever need. 
Which is exactly what WA has....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot Bowhunter class because it's how I hunt. 5 fixed pins, a short stabilizer (mine is over 40 years old) & pretty simple rules & I love to compete knowing ANY shooting will make me better hunting.. In my 60 years of shooting (I started in 1956) I've pretty much shot all the divisions. I'm not buying that bowhunters don't shoot because of rules & they get beat. I beg to differ on how "good" these guys can be also. No, your not going to post SCOPE scores but if you "CLAIM" to be "just" a bowhunter, you should be able to manage a couple spots on a 20 yd. field target & keep them in the kill zone on a 3-D even if it isn't a 10 or 12 (they not always in the real spot). I competed in the NFAA Target Nationals in Yankton a few weeks ago (Sept.). I got romped by a fella from Montana that took 1st place in my division (Bowhunter Freestyle). We shot in torrential rains one day & 25+ cross winds Sun. gusting to 40. On the 900 round this fella posted a 846. Not to shabby since in our division you have to be OVER 70 too. This is one of our targets at 50 yds & yes, we had several similar. IF your worried about your score, at least enjoy some fun with you buddies. Like I said, it's all practice for that ONE crucial moment in the woods if you are a bowhunter.
I just figure a new, different round with a little to appeal to "all" just might go over well & help these clubs looking for a better attendance for all the hard work they do to make "something" enjoyable for us.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I think your round would be a great way to introduce more hunters to competition archery.

And like you for many years I shot target archery to help me be a better hunter. I am now more of a target archer but I still love the challenge of shooting BHFS occasionally.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ahunter55 said:


> I shoot Bowhunter class because it's how I hunt. 5 fixed pins, a short stabilizer (mine is over 40 years old) & pretty simple rules & I love to compete knowing ANY shooting will make me better hunting.. In my 60 years of shooting (I started in 1956) I've pretty much shot all the divisions. I'm not buying that bowhunters don't shoot because of rules & they get beat. I beg to differ on how "good" these guys can be also. No, your not going to post SCOPE scores but if you "CLAIM" to be "just" a bowhunter, you should be able to manage a couple spots on a 20 yd. field target & keep them in the kill zone on a 3-D even if it isn't a 10 or 12 (they not always in the real spot). I competed in the NFAA Target Nationals in Yankton a few weeks ago (Sept.). I got romped by a fella from Montana that took 1st place in my division (Bowhunter Freestyle). We shot in torrential rains one day & 25+ cross winds Sun. gusting to 40. On the 900 round this fella posted a 846. Not to shabby since in our division you have to be OVER 70 too. This is one of our targets at 50 yds & yes, we had several similar. IF your worried about your score, at least enjoy some fun with you buddies. Like I said, it's all practice for that ONE crucial moment in the woods if you are a bowhunter.
> I just figure a new, different round with a little to appeal to "all" just might go over well & help these clubs looking for a better attendance for all the hard work they do to make "something" enjoyable for us.


I like what you posted , I hunt with a slider sight 20yds for whitetails - Russian pigs and for elk I set up a sight with a 40 yd and 60 yd pins only. I have had new archer`s who bowhunt and kinda want to shoot indoor competition - winter leagues etc. but these new bowhunters get confused about the 5 pin thing and always ask why can`t I use my slider that`s what I hunt with,and yes I know slider sight is legal indoors at 20 yds,but many ask about outdoor tournaments too,that`s when these new bowhunters get confussed ? so that`s when these bowhunters get upset and quit.the slider sight just maybe should be allowed.> don`t forget the reason the name heavy tackle was change to bowhunter,was to try and get more bowhunters to become members,so why not the slider sight ?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> I like what you posted , I hunt with a slider sight 20yds for whitetails - Russian pigs and for elk I set up a sight with a 40 yd and 60 yd pins only. I have had new archer`s who bowhunt and kinda want to shoot indoor competition - winter leagues etc. but these new bowhunters get confused about the 5 pin thing and always ask why can`t I use my slider that`s what I hunt with,and yes I know slider sight is legal indoors at 20 yds,but many ask about outdoor tournaments too,that`s when these new bowhunters get confussed ? so that`s when these bowhunters get upset and quit.the slider sight just maybe should be allowed.> don`t forget the reason the name heavy tackle was change to bowhunter,was to try and get more bowhunters to become members,so why not the slider sight ?


Pete get your director to write an agenda for what you want . All the *****en done here will only give you ulcers. You can shoot your BH equipment in the FS div. then you can have your slider sight . the problem here is that what ever division you want to shoot in, you must follow the rules of that division . you want to shoot in a certain division, but you want the rules of another one. Can't be done. All of the BH rules have been *******ized over the years to make it easier for the archer to score. pin guards for instance. Now you have an extra 4 aiming points.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

brtesite said:


> Pete get your director to write an agenda for what you want . All the *****en done here will only give you ulcers. You can shoot your BH equipment in the FS div. then you can have your slider sight . the problem here is that what ever division you want to shoot in, you must follow the rules of that division . you want to shoot in a certain division, but you want the rules of another one. Can't be done. All of the BH rules have been *******ized over the years to make it easier for the archer to score. pin guards for instance. Now you have an extra 4 aiming points.


thanks for the thought and your post, I really have no problem just shooting the free style class or just not going, its the new archers I have tried to help.as far as asking the director from my area he is not very good at his director position and says little,this director needs to be replaced too. anyway I wish you all a great fall rather you hunt as a bowhunter or a target archer for fun.Pete53


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

brtesite said:


> Pete get your director to write an agenda for what you want . All the *****en done here will only give you ulcers. You can shoot your BH equipment in the FS div. then you can have your slider sight . the problem here is that what ever division you want to shoot in, you must follow the rules of that division . you want to shoot in a certain division, but you want the rules of another one. Can't be done. All of the BH rules have been *******ized over the years to make it easier for the archer to score. pin guards for instance. Now you have an extra 4 aiming points.


Shhhh... Mike, don't let the cat out of the bag.  I learned early on not to talk about the additional aiming points like the top of the level (and the bottom) while on the course. As a life long BHFS guy I would have absolutely ZERO issues with going to compound, recurve, and barebow (allow barebow compounds and recurves compete in the same class). Man that would simplify life.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, such a difficult sport to understand anymore. Sure glad I got to experienced the simple life in the 50s/60s. Hell, bowhunting is even confusing today. Is he over 3? is my food plot good? I only have 3 bucks on my HIT LIST, I have difficulty picking names for my Bucks, Is it ethical to shoot at a walking Deer at 60 yards? I can't see my pinch points on google. I can see how 5 pins & extra "things" for a better score are confusing for those figuring out gimmicks to be better.. Oh, the FIVE pin sight I put in the pics has probably helped me take 100+ biggame animals & lots of field rounds. No level though or pin guard so my scores suffered.. Sorry. I just feel Archery & tournaments are a plus for bowhunters. What I see from some of the "so called" bowhunters & where their shots end up, I can only imagine what they might do to a live animal & no telling about some of the back yard shooters that hunt. Good luck this fall..


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Ah I remember starting with five-pin sights like the one pictured!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> thanks for the thought and your post, I really have no problem just shooting the free style class or just not going, its the new archers I have tried to help.as far as asking the director from my area he is not very good at his director position and says little,this director needs to be replaced too. anyway I wish you all a great fall rather you hunt as a bowhunter or a target archer for fun.Pete53


 Pete, you seem to have the passion . If your director is not doing the job, try running for his office. It is not rocket science


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

brtesite said:


> Pete, you seem to have the passion . If your director is not doing the job, try running for his office. It is not rocket science


 Here`s the problem with myself trying to be a NFAA director here in Minnesota I am not one of the normal sheep of that flock so to speak and change just does not happen easy in the NFAA either.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Well Pete, looks like you have to keep what you have . Just like this election . Even tho your efforts won't change things , we deserve what we get if we don't try


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

this post started as a ideal for a new round, I mention allowing a one pin slider sight in the bowhunter class, and right away: no way 5 pins only. there was mention that the bowhunter class was called heavy tackle and then change to the name bowhunter to hopefully get more members from the archers who do really hunt with a bow who are real "bowhunters". some posts got a little negative and that was kinda sad too .but from what I see posted there will not ever be any change and the membership won`t get many of us real bowhunters to participate much and most will never join the NFAA either ,but many archers have read these posts and probably will draw the same conclusion as I have.> also in the past there was some real nice archers on archery talk who used to post a lot of great ideals in a positive manner but these archers won`t post anymore ,these archers have gotten criticized way to much by negative comments and all`s these archers wanted to do was help improve archery,so archers who posted negative comments do you really feel you helped archery ?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Personally, I have done tons in & for Archery/Bowhunting. Way to many to begin to list. I "will" try to make my idea for this round possible & see if I can get it to materialize in 2017.. As far as classes for the competition, I will use the NFAA rules as they "have" served "most" well. MAYBE I will add a class, FUN round, no awards for a lesser fee... That little guy in the pic is my son & the next is that same son with his daughter. I've been in the game a Long time..


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

wish you luck


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

ahunter55 said:


> Personally, I have done tons in & for Archery/Bowhunting. Way to many to begin to list. I "will" try to make my idea for this round possible & see if I can get it to materialize in 2017.. As far as classes for the competition, I will use the NFAA rules as they "have" served "most" well. MAYBE I will add a class, FUN round, no awards for a lesser fee... That little guy in the pic is my son & the next is that same son with his daughter. I've been in the game a Long time..


I always enjoy seeing family archery pictures ,and do hope your new round works and that fun class just might be a great way to start beginners in target archery too ? thanks again,Pete53


----------

